# 2005 KIA Timing belts



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am in the process of changing out the timing belts on our daughter's 2005 KIA Optima 2.4L LX. There are several teeth missing and I hope the valves haven't hit the pistons yet. I am finding a wide price range with the belt kits, they range from $115-$278 with water pump. Has anyone ever used or heard of http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fits-99-05-...:Kia|Model:Optima&vxp=mtr&hash=item3cbdc1d60f

I don't want to get a low quality part or to get shafted. Does anyone have any suggestions where I might find a decent price and product other than paying a war pension of the parts?


----------



## mcfarton (Apr 16, 2012)

those are brand name aftermarket parts, that being said there is no substitute for oem parts. Is the kia nice? How long are you going to keep it? Considered all of those factors, but those parts should be better than whats on the car. I have bought a similar kit on ebay for my wife's Acura and it lasted years and 80,000 miles. I would price it at the dealer and if it is a lot more i would just get the ebay kit.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

mcfarton said:


> those are brand name aftermarket parts, that being said there is no substitute for oem parts. Is the kia nice? How long are you going to keep it? Considered all of those factors, but those parts should be better than whats on the car. I have bought a similar kit on ebay for my wife's Acura and it lasted years and 80,000 miles. I would price it at the dealer and if it is a lot more i would just get the ebay kit.


Thanks Mac, it is a whole lot more at the dealer almost $200 more. It is our daughter's car and she plans to keep it until the wheels fall off it. I just hope the valves didn't slap the pistons, I just don't feel like a rebuild.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Boy, that seems awefully cheap. I don't know that I'd gamble on off brand parts on a timing belt, seeing as how if it snaps, the engine is a goner. I've never heard of Mizumo Auto.

You probably haven't had a valve-piston collision, it takes more than a rib or two to do that. When they snap, however, its game over. 

And curse you for reminding me that I need to do this again to my wife's 05 Sonata, which is the same car. I did it at 60K, and now its at 120K.


----------



## mcfarton (Apr 16, 2012)

egay is very cheap, if you look closely it just lists a couple different brands that could be in the box. Good luck on the sonata, right now i am loving my pos nissan and its timing chain


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

mcfarton said:


> egay is very cheap, if you look closely it just lists a couple different brands that could be in the box. Good luck on the sonata, right now i am loving my pos nissan and its timing chain


I agree, we should go with the better parts, I sure don't want to rebuild the engine.

As for your Nissan, I just got through putting an intake gasket on my wife's 2000 Altima, man talk about fun, I could have put the intake gasket on one of the old muscle cars literally 30 times as fast. These new cars are a pain in the kester.


----------



## mcfarton (Apr 16, 2012)

does she have the 2.5 in the altima, if so i feel your pain


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't get me started on Nissan Altimas. Whoever placed the starter on my wife's friend's 94 needs to be either sued or shot. Either would be okay with me. It took me 4 hours the first time, I got it down to about 1.5-2 the second time.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Mac, it is a 2.4L, I have a lot of things to do on it yet, there is a antifreeze leak I can't find where it is coming from and a wheel bearing, and CV joint to replace also the bearing in the alternator.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The 2.4L Sirius II engine is actually a Mitsubishi-designed engine. You might have some luck doing a quick search for antifreeze leaks with Mitsubishis as well.

[Edit: There was also a 2.4L Hyundai engine (Theta II) used starting in 2005, but it had a timing chain, so that's not what you're dealing with].


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> The 2.4L Sirius II engine is actually a Mitsubishi-designed engine. You might have some luck doing a quick search for antifreeze leaks with Mitsubishis as well.
> 
> [Edit: There was also a 2.4L Hyundai engine (Theta II) used starting in 2005, but it had a timing chain, so that's not what you're dealing with].


Thanks Hyunelan that is good to know. It may sound like I don't like Nissans but I do, they are hard to work on compared to the old 60s cars but they have the old 60s cars beat when it comes to longevity but I still like the oldies also. I built some mean machines back then.

What do you think of the Hyundia engine?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hyundai engines - the actual Hyundai engines, not the Mitsu sourced ones from early on, are solid. Just keep up with the timing belts and always use the Hyundai ATF in the transmissions. The Beta II and Delta engines are the ones you need to pay attention to timing belts. The Theta, Lambda, and later engines moved to timing chains. Some early lambda engines had a slight problem with timing chain noise due to a bad tensioner, but that was only a few of the first Sonatas that used them. Their new direct injection engines are awesome, especially considering the turbo versions can still use regular gas (something Nissan's V6s can't do).

I had an '02 Elantra (bought new) for 8 years - never had a problem with the 2.0L Beta II
I still have an '04 Santa Fe (bought new) with the 2.7L Delta engine. I hate the Delta engine, performance wise. No power curve until about 3800rpm, then all the power comes on at once - it's like driving a vehicle with turbo lag. The BetaII and Delta engines were workhorses for the Hyundai/Kia fleets, nothing really bad to say about them other than they weren't cutting edge technology for power and fuel efficiency. That has changed with Hyundai's new engines.

I bought a pickup in 2010 and planned on keeping the Elantra around forever, but got tired of playing musical chairs in my driveway to get cars in and out of the garage, so I sold it to my father-in-law who uses it as his commuter instead of his F150. Still running fine, with only some new tires and brakes on it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> Hyundai engines - the actual Hyundai engines, not the Mitsu sourced ones from early on, are solid. Just keep up with the timing belts and always use the Hyundai ATF in the transmissions. The Beta II and Delta engines are the ones you need to pay attention to timing belts. The Theta, Lambda, and later engines moved to timing chains. Some early lambda engines had a slight problem with timing chain noise due to a bad tensioner, but that was only a few of the first Sonatas that used them. Their new direct injection engines are awesome, especially considering the turbo versions can still use regular gas (something Nissan's V6s can't do).
> 
> I had an '02 Elantra (bought new) for 8 years - never had a problem with the 2.0L Beta II
> I still have an '04 Santa Fe (bought new) with the 2.7L Delta engine. I hate the Delta engine, performance wise. No power curve until about 3800rpm, then all the power comes on at once - it's like driving a vehicle with turbo lag. The BetaII and Delta engines were workhorses for the Hyundai/Kia fleets, nothing really bad to say about them other than they weren't cutting edge technology for power and fuel efficiency. That has changed with Hyundai's new engines.
> ...


Hyunelan, I really do appreciate you taking the time to explain that for me, that is some good information.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess I could relay my first hand experience. We have a 2005 Hyundai Sonata 2.4L 5 speed that we bought new, actually, 6 years ago this month. The only new car we've ever had, and it has 120K miles on it now. Seriously, the only thing we've ever done to it is normal maintenance and we had to have the A/C Compressor and Condenser replaced (under warranty). This thing has been dead nuts reliable, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one in a minute (although, I'm flabbergasted as to why they don't offer AWD in their cars, there's snow on the ground 5 months out of the year at our house and it would be nice to have). 

My only gripes would be its a little low on power (I think I may have gotten one of the cams off a tooth when I did the timing belt, so that may be my fault), and the center console lid is really flimsy. But if that's all you got, you aren't doing too bad.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> I am in the process of changing out the timing belts on our daughter's 2005 KIA Optima 2.4L LX. There are several teeth missing and I hope the valves haven't hit the pistons yet. I am finding a wide price range with the belt kits, they range from $115-$278 with water pump. Has anyone ever used or heard of http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fits-99-05-Hyundai-Santa-Fe-Sonata-Kia-2-4L-Timing-Belt-Water-Pump-Kit-G4JS-/260881634831?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A2005|Make%3AKia|Model%3AOptima&vxp=mtr&hash=item3cbdc1d60f
> 
> I don't want to get a low quality part or to get shafted. Does anyone have any suggestions where I might find a decent price and product other than paying a war pension of the parts?


I'm sure you know this, but there's a big difference in the quality of belts - depending on who made them, and to what specs. You'll also see price differences depending on whether it's a new, or rebuilt, water pump. Some kits might not include the idlers, etc.


Personally, I would never buy something like that online. I'm fortunate enough to have an O'Reilly's Auto Parts nearby, but I'd still want to buy locally. Returns are easy, and it's good to have somebody to stand across the counter from in order to ask questions.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DrHicks said:


> I'm sure you know this, but there's a big difference in the quality of belts - depending on who made them, and to what specs. You'll also see price differences depending on whether it's a new, or rebuilt, water pump. Some kits might not include the idlers, etc.
> 
> 
> Personally, I would never buy something like that online. I'm fortunate enough to have an O'Reilly's Auto Parts nearby, but I'd still want to buy locally. Returns are easy, and it's good to have somebody to stand across the counter from in order to ask questions.


Thanks DRHicks, that does make sense, I sure don't want to have to go back in there if a belt broke or the water pump went bad.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Thanks DRHicks, that does make sense, I sure don't want to have to go back in there if a belt broke or the water pump went bad.


I haven't changed a LOT of timing belts, but the ones I have changed, I've bought the best belt I can. There's just too much at stake for me to justify buying a cheapy. Plus, most of the time the change-out is a royal pain in the butt.

On the plus side, I have an old classic Volvo I've been restoring. Now THAT is an easy engine to work on! :thumbsup:


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mort said:


> (although, I'm flabbergasted as to why they don't offer AWD in their cars, there's snow on the ground 5 months out of the year at our house and it would be nice to have).


The Genesis will have available AWD after its redesign, due 2014. Until then it's Santa Fe or Tucson if you need 4wd. Hyundai typically targeted the lower-priced brackets by not cramming all the latest technology and features into their vehicles. Now that their reputation is good, and they can justify a little higher of a price tag, you'll start seeing more expensive (to develop) things like AWD appear.



> My only gripes would be its a little low on power (I think I may have gotten one of the cams off a tooth when I did the timing belt, so that may be my fault), and the center console lid is really flimsy. But if that's all you got, you aren't doing too bad.


The 2005 was the last of the EF Sonata, before their new generation launched. Also the last Sonata to use the Mitsubishi 2.4L that has been around -in one form or another- since the 1970s. Things got light-years more advanced in '06 when they launched with Hyundai Theta 2.4 and Lambda 3.3 engines. My in-laws have an '06. Nice car.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

When I change a timing belt, I do what the FSM suggests. Most have a simple belt change, water pump at 60k, and a full service at 120k (pump, crank/cam seals, tensioner and pulley, idler pulleys). 

The stuff I like at Oreilly's is the Gates belts/timing kits. I don't buy my waterpump there. Most of the large parts houses carry their store brand and either Beck/Arnley or Cardone. I don't like either of those brands, house brands tend to be a grade or two cheaper from those. I also don't buy alternators/starters there or Advance/Autozone.

AdvanceAuto does carry GMB which is manufactured in Japan. The timing components they carry are junk. I have had good luck with the GMB pump, but I prefer OEM if the car is going anywhere out of town.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Out of curiosity, why do you not like Beck/Arnley? They market themselves as the creme de la creme of the parts world...


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I may be projecting my experience on the whole brand. But, I had a water pump for my Dodge Intrepid fail after only 1000 miles. It was driven by the timing belt and I had to pull down the front of the motor twice. Since they are priced higher I expected the parts to be better. Plus, they seem to have shorter warranties than other mfg's (60 to 90 days). I don't see the reason for a short warranty. If the parts are superior, then a longer warranty hardly costs anything.


----------



## hipis (May 16, 2012)

I have such a question. Kia someone mentioned the timing belt? This is a complicated and better take the car to a mechanic? Please reply.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

hipis said:


> I have such a question. Kia someone mentioned the timing belt? This is a complicated and better take the car to a mechanic? Please reply.


If you aren't a fair mechanic you would do well to let a qualified mechanic do a timing belt replacement, if you mess up you could be replacing the motor.


----------

